# dreamweaver 4 question...



## crystalview (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey everyone....I'm teaching myself how to build  a website with dreamweaver 4 and I'm curious to know if anyone knows the best course of action to take if I want to put a windows media mpeg file in?  I would like to know the most efficient way so that the video plays fine and also doesn't take forever to load.  Any help would be great!  Thanks-Jared


----------



## crystalview (Sep 10, 2003)

I think I put this in the wrong discussion area...sorry.  But.....if anyone has any ideas...let me know please.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 10, 2003)

hrmm, i don't have much experience with streaming media (other than knowing it sucks on 56K connection!)

I would just put a hyperlink directly to the file and ask the users to download (right click save target as). The would have all let more gratification playing the file on there machine than waiting for it to play on the net. 

Of course, you may have to look some sort of server scripting if you want to keep the users from downloading the file on their system.

g'luck & cheers,
Mark


----------

